# Female wants to train to compete



## VixRinaldi (Sep 23, 2017)

Hi, already posted in welcome lounge and advised me to post here, I am looking for advice on diet and training to compete in women's bikini next year.

Currently 10 St 1, and 5 ft 2, been advised to strip down and then decide which category to go for.

I have always gone gym and used weights and also run twice a week, I have just started to isolate muscle groups for training and add cardio every day.

All advice both on diet and training much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------

